# Old vs Young



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I want all to add their own thoughts reflecting back on their youth vs their current age..Thus share a few so we can reflect with you, please?

To start here are 10 of mine...

1) In my youth I shot everything that stood still long enough for my sling shot or BB gun. Now even the squirrels on the bird feeders get a free pass.

2) In my youth I would fish free as a bird on my boat. Never wearing a shirt in summer. Now my chest remains white and every time the motor starts on goes a life jacket

3) In my youth all I did outdoors was a secret. My locations were secret and my methods never were heard by a human. Now I babble so much and I want to teach so much I have worn out 15 keyboards.

4) In my youth I used to sneak into every stand and watch were I walked to prevent smelling up approach lanes. Now I walk straight in because my legs hurt yet after I sit down and they still come to the call.

5) In my youth I would carry a trappers basket full of 110 Conibears and 1-11/2 long springs, sometimes for 3-5 miles the 70-pound load would be carried. Now I simply drive up to within 150 yards and set a Bridger Modified 4 coil jump or place a snare or two. Simply because I learned water sets make you cold when you fall.

6) In my youth a 150 shot would cause me to almost call the folks at Fur Fish Game. Now I shoot at barkers up to 700 yards with moderate success

7) In my youth I would carefully handle my traps and snares with gloves to prevent human scent. Now I seldom wear gloves at my sets unless I use a drop of skunk odor.

8) In my youth I wore a mask and hand me down cammo to hide my face and body from critters on the stand. Now I sit in faded sweatshirt, a light brown hat and they still get shot

9) In my youth I dreamed about the tales of trappers in the mountains and great plains. Now in winter it's a way of life

*10) *In my youth I was so tough I would sew myself up with a thread and needle from my pack basket if I tore my skin on prairie wire. Now Dr's do all the sewing and nothing has been snagged in years. Am I still tough? Yeppers because &#8230; *getting old aint' for weenies, you have to be a tough SOB to live through it. (I know I just pinched myself)*


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Great idea for a thread!

1) In my youth if I had 80 acres all to myself I felt like I owned the entire woods. Now I can sit and glass for miles but feel I need to get the other side of 'that mountain'.

2) In my youth I had a dozen friends to hunt/fish with , now I have...2.

3) In my youth I paid a butcher $30 to cut a wrap a whitetail, now he wants $600 for a moose so I do it myself.

4) In my youth my Dad was an idiot, now I know who was really one. LOL

5) In my youth I'd drink til midnight before opening day and be up before dawn. Now I'm in bed by 10.

6) In my youth I wore Lacrosse Iceman boots. 30 years later, I still wear the same exact boots. Ah ha! The ONE thing that stayed the same!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

" If I only had known then what I know now !!"

Can't claim this statement as my own but how true .


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

When I wore a younger mans clothes I never sat always walking no matter what the quarry was and was very successful at filling my tags and bags. Now I sit first and observe where the best place to be is and utilize it with the same results. Go here, this is where the peoples be!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

when I was young ,I was A NOXIOUS gas cloud.

now I don't trust a fart.

if only I still knew now what I knew then!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

In My youth I made My own Rules and have lived to regret some. But I don't go as fast or as loud as I once did. Family is First No Matter What Else May Come. Hunting is a Very Close Second and I get almost as much Pleasure just seeing the animal I'm after as Shooting it. Sometimes just the Peace and Quiet of the Woods is My Trophy! Exploration of what I have been Blessed to call my own is Justification enough to be at perfect Harmony with the Woods!


----------

